# 20% off & Free Shipping Fragrance Buddy



## OliveOil2 (Aug 31, 2014)

Fragrance Buddy is running a Labor Day Sale, Promo code: LABORDAY

I've been wanting to try a few of their moonworks & Lush Dupes so put in a small order. I haven't ordered from them before. The free shipping is with orders over $75 before discount.


----------

